# New fishing site



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested in getting fishing info for Alabama,check out Alabama fishing forum.org.Looks brand new!


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

http://www.alabamafishingforum.org/


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I like it, I spend half the year fishing in Alabama


----------

